# Nooooo.....say it isn't so!!!



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Just heard from a fiber friend that Ohio Valley Natural Fibers, the carding mill that has taken excellent care of my fleeces for years, is closing!
I am in mourning :Bawling:
Where oh where can I find a mill that treats my Shetland fleeces like royalty, and returns clouds of super-soft roving ready to spin? I ask you, fellow fiberists, what am I and other loyal OVNF customers to do? (besides jump off the nearest bridge, but that might not be terribly productive).


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Look into starting your own cottage industry.

I see that as soon to be the only "answer" to many such losses to America's rich cultural manufacturing and service industry base.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Sounds like it&#8217;s time for you to buy a woolen mill.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

.... was wondering the reason for their closing ?


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

I am hoping that someone does buy it, as a turn-key operation, but it's not near enough to me for that to happen, darn the luck. 
Anyone in the Cincinnati area that's looking to benefit mankind (well, mostly us wimmenfolk) and save a vanishing industry? they apparently have all antique equipment, which I'm sure presents its challenges.
They were just the nicest people to deal with, I will so miss them.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I know someone who is selling milling equipment.

In the mean time Rosepath try Quail Hill out of Wisconsin. They produce clouds and don't use carding oil or didn't last time I had anything done by them.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Often older businesses were started way back when times were different for example real estate was way less expensive. This business might not have cash flow enough to justify buying it turn key. The owners probably own everything and were content if it was only making them a living. 

I would guess the property will be sold to someone having different plans.... and in that case someone might get a good deal on this antique but useable machinery. It might be sold for scrap price just to have it removed from the premises.

Consider the possibility that you might just buy the equipment for a very small investment.

If you possibly have any interest in purchasing only the equipment you might approach the owners ... because they may be approached by another party only interested in the real estate.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I don&#8217;t think the old equipment is valueless. Those things last over a hundred years. My mill has ancient equipment and does a good job. You might be able to contact other customers and form a joint venture.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I thought Ohio Valley was a BIG mill. I've bought a lot of fleece from them at the Mi Fiber Festival.

Here's alink to the Quail Hill mill. They've changed their name. I've never used them but was interested in the "clouds".
http://www.dakotacardingandwool.com/


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow, moved and changed names.

I also know a lot of people who use this place, Blackberry Ridge http://www.blackberry-ridge.com

A friend of mine just started a fiber mill in MN. Ewes pun Fiber Mill at Old Man Wool Farm http://oldmanwoolfarm1.blogspot.com. It doesn't look like she has updated her blog in a bit. I know she is milling fibers though. If you want more info let me know. She is one of the Shepherds Harvest board members I believe.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks, everyone for the links to carding mills.
I think Ohio Valley's Ginny is just retiring, she ran the business alone (well, with helpers) after the sudden death of Kent (just the nicest guy ever). I wish her well and
lots of rest and relaxation in retirement. 
I contacted Blackberry Ridge - so now my fleeces won't be homeless  but I
also will contact Quail Hill and the others - why not diversify and support several mills? Lord knows I have enough fleeces backing up to help them all out.


----------



## CaraMia (Sep 6, 2010)

I just read on their website that they are looking for a buyer for the entire mill. I hope they find someone. I would, but haven't got that kind of money and resources.


----------

